# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Alerta, problemas com o Hall 9000 acesso dificultado

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde
Hoje por volta das 10 e qualquer coisa procedi ao acesso do reefforum e surpresa desagradável :EEK!:  :Cool:  aconteceu isto que também está a acontecer ao José Francisco Duarte




> Bom dia Júlio
> ao aceder ao reefforum apareceu isto
> 
> *There seems to have been a problem with the aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM database.*
> 				Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
>  			An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.
>  			We apologise for any inconvenience.
> 
> e mais isto
> ...


Consegui aceder há poucos minutos atrás através de uma mensagem de e-mail sobre actualização e um tópico, mas não consigo navegar para algumas áreas. Lanço o alerta e peço para que reportem neste tópico se vos estiver a acontecer o mesmo e conseguirem aceder. Isto parecer sem um problema do Hall 9000 com um SQL qualquer invalido.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Castelo

Boa tarde Pedro,

Também me deu erro no acesso a mensagens privadas e não consigo aceder.

Um abraço,

JC

There seems to have been a problem with the aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM database.
Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.

----------


## Julio Macieira

OK OK

Só agora mesmo vi  :Admirado: 


Problemas nas votações (pools) da página de entrada

Continuam os problemas no acesso ás mensagens privadas.

----------


## Jose Neves

nao as minhas funcionam

----------


## Simão Oliveira

Aqui para este lado tudo funciona 5*
Abraço :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Foram "limpas" todas as caixas de correio (MP's) com mais de 100 mensagens

Temporariamente, está encerrada a nossa Galeria de Fotos

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Já consigo aceder ao fórum, esta foi a mensagem de erro que apareceu no browser:

There seems to have been a problem with the aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM database.
Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Também tenho problemas nas MP e não consigo aceder a pagina principal

----------


## Julio Macieira

Parcialmente o problema foi resolvido...mas...

O problema já está identificado, mas não é possivel de ser resolvido remotamente. Terá de ser directamente com a password de root no nosso servidor.

Apenas 2ª feira com o nosso provider posso resolver o problema a 100%

Para prevenir o agravamento da situação encerrei a nossa galeria, e em boa verdade até o forum deveria ficar fechado (sem a colocação de novos tópicos ou comentários).

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Por mim estás a vontade Julio.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Problemas  resolvidos a 100%


A nossa Galeria de Fotos já está de novo aberta.


Usem e abusem.

----------

